# Chattanooga Tour de Cure - 5/19/12



## tlogank (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone riding this century or done it in the past? Curious to know how the route was. Thinking about riding in it if I can get the money up in time. Did my first century last week, but I'm ready for another one now. 

Here's the route for the 100mile: http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/28780628

Looks pretty fun, but wanted to hear about the support and route from those that might have rode it in the past.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

You're a maniac! Maniac, I tells yas!

Good luck with the Tour. 

Take a lookskie at this and lemme know if you might wanna go.

www.bikethecram.com


----------

